# Spinnerbaits I have been working on.



## Jim (Apr 14, 2009)

This is a side project I have been working on for awhile. Finally all the pieces I wanted/needed came in, and it was time to put these together. I wanted to put together a spinnerbait with the best components money could buy. I decided to go with one size and that size is 3/8 oz.

Like everything, I wanted my baits to be different than any plan Jane spinnerbait anyone could buy.

I had the spinnerbait heads custom poured and painted. I gave the general description of what I wanted, and let the builder have his creative freedom with the final paint and glitter you see.

For components I went with Premium Willow leaf blades, Premium American Made Ball bearing swivels, and premium Mustad hooks. In my opinion those are the three most important components of any spinnerbait.

For the skirt I decided to go with the latest fad of "Living Image" skirts for the wow factor. :LOL2:

The clevises and Hollow metal beads are your typical components you can get anywhere. There is no science or technology behind those.

I then came up with something I wanted and asked Board Sponsor Iguanagrafix for some decals for my blades. I am sure he cringed every time he gets an email from me, but without hesitation he came up with the proper fit and design. He does awesome work, and I can not thank him enough. It is not like Darryl just had the design laying around or the proper cuts for a 4.5 size willow blade. :beer:

These are going to be used to promote the site.

*So anyway, here is round one:*
The spinnerbait pictured below only has one skirt, going forward they will have two skirts.
I am not too crazy about the skirt collar either, but I am not hand tying them. :LOL2:


----------



## ACarbone624 (Apr 14, 2009)

Those are sweet Jim!


----------



## daltonmcgill (Apr 14, 2009)

sweet


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 14, 2009)

WOW :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Quackrstackr (Apr 14, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## Andy (Apr 14, 2009)

That's a good looking spinnerbait Jim! 
I can see it now. New state records being caught everywhere on the TinBoat.net spinnerbait.
Are you going to be making any inline's? Or are you going to stick to the crooked wires?


----------



## poolie (Apr 14, 2009)

I like those A LOT! I'm partial to a single Colorado blade, but willow leafs have their place in my box as well.

Nice work Jim!


----------



## G3_Guy (Apr 14, 2009)

Very Nice Jim! With that name on the blade, they are almost guaranteed to catch fish!


----------



## russ010 (Apr 14, 2009)

hmmm... and those are the colors I use...

have you thought about putting more strands on? I keep living image skirts in a box and add more to all of my jigs and spinnerbaits to bulk them up and it really makes the flare out when you pause the retrieve on the spinnerbaits or when the jig rests on the bottom


----------



## Jim (Apr 14, 2009)

russ010 said:


> hmmm... and those are the colors I use...
> 
> have you thought about putting more strands on? I keep living image skirts in a box and add more to all of my jigs and spinnerbaits to bulk them up and it really makes the flare out when you pause the retrieve on the spinnerbaits or when the jig rests on the bottom



Yes! They will have 2 skirts instead of just one! 



G3_Guy said:


> Very Nice Jim! With that name on the blade, they are almost guaranteed to catch fish!



These will look better hanging from the rear view mirror in a vehicle! :mrgreen:


----------



## Brine (Apr 14, 2009)

Great work Jim.

How bout a black skirt collar instead?


----------



## Jim (Apr 14, 2009)

Brine said:


> Great work Jim.
> 
> How bout a black skirt collar instead?



I have them, I will try it.


----------



## Nickk (Apr 14, 2009)

that's sweet!


----------



## BLK fisher (Apr 14, 2009)

Will you be selling these or just to promote the site. That one you made would work very well at a place I fish..


----------



## Jim (Apr 14, 2009)

BLK fisher said:


> Will you be selling these or just to promote the site. That one you made would work very well at a place I fish..



I never sell anything, These are just to promote the site.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Apr 14, 2009)

Good lookin' spinnerbaits :shock:


----------



## slim357 (Apr 14, 2009)

If you posted it and I missed my mistake, but I was just wonder what gauge wire you used.


----------



## shamoo (Apr 14, 2009)

Sweet deal Mr. Jim, I love that color. =D>


----------



## Jim (Apr 14, 2009)

slim357 said:


> If you posted it and I missed my mistake, but I was just wonder what gauge wire you used.



I am 99 percent positive they are .035


----------



## bassboy1 (Apr 14, 2009)

When the finances stable out a little bit, you can count on me ordering a few of those. I'll throw you a few extra bucks too (you gotta make a little profit on your labor). 

How many skirt colors have you got? I have two skirt colors I prefer around here. But, the one around the truck mirror will not need to be any particular color. :wink:


----------

